# TV2 UHF remote signal repeater



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a VIP 222K receiver, but this would probably apply to any dual receiver with a UHF TV2 remote. I have struggled with poor remote signal strength since I got this receiver. I got it somewhat better by changing the remote frequency, but it is still marginal from where I have the 2nd television located. I have to hold the remote over my head aimed at a certain point in the hallway to get the receiver to respond to the remote. I have already replaced the batteries numerous times and extended the receiver remote antenna up near the ceiling to get it away from the cabinet the receiver is located in. 

My question is, has anyone found a UHF signal repeater gadget that I could place roughly half way between the 2nd TV location and the DISH receiver at the far end of the house? IR repeaters seem to be available all over. But I can not find anything that will receive the remote UHF signal, and boost the strength to re-transmit to the receiver.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You can place a UHF antenna in the same room with TV2 and either run a coaxial cable back to the back of the receiver or diplex it into the cable line running to the TV from the TV2 output.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Like this. I don't believe the attenuator is needed, but I could be wrong


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

[email protected] Network said:


> View attachment 29108
> 
> 
> Like this. I don't believe the attenuator is needed, but I could be wrong


Technically it is required to prevent the broadcast of the TV2 RF signal over the air.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

[email protected] Network said:


> View attachment 29108
> 
> 
> Like this. I don't believe the attenuator is needed, but I could be wrong


I tried something very similar to this, but in my situation it did not work. Due to the long coax run from the Dish receiver to TV2, I had to add a signal amplifier in the line. The amplifier effectively blocked the feedback from the remote to the receiver through the coax.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

Jim5506 said:


> You can place a UHF antenna in the same room with TV2 and either run a coaxial cable back to the back of the receiver......


This is a possibility that I had not thought of. It would require adding another long coax run with possible addition of a signal amplifier to boost it on its way. I would not even have to run the coax into the room where TV2 is located. I could just place the remote antenna in the attic above the room and run the coax back from there. Thanks for the idea....


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Other diagrams are at http://www.dishuser.org/uhfextend.php


----------



## MrDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Here's what worked for me. I took a piece of coax about 25 feet long and routed it from my equipment cabinet to a more centrally located part of my house. From the end of the coax, I stripped about 7 inches of the shield, allowing the center conductor to perform as an antenna roughly equivalent to the screw-on metal UHF antenna. It worked well, so I then stripped an additional 7 inches, giving me effectively a "double-length" antenna. It seemed to work even better.

I didn't get too excited about antenna placement. Mine is in the basement amongst the floor joists. I think it would work equally well in the attic, laid along a baseboard, or under a piece of furniture. The key idea is to put it in a place more accessible to your remote's signal. Experiment to find the best location.

Back at the cabinet end, I actually split my coax with a standard splitter and feed the UHF antenna inputs of two separate DVRs. With this system I can easily control both DVRs from anywhere in the house.

This "double length" antenna works great. It would probably be even more effective if I only fed one DVR. Would a "triple length" antenna work even better?... maybe. Don't be afraid to experiment. Good luck!


----------



## drjake (Jun 12, 2002)

Another simple trick is to replace the included cheap antenna with a powered Amplified UHF TV antenna. You can pick one up at Walmart, Radio Shack, etc for pretty cheap.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Like others have pointed out we have had good success in moving the antenna to a more central location so the UHF remote can be further from the receiver. First did this like 15 years ago on one of the early Dish receivers that had UHF ability. We also do this today in lobby/bar like installs where HDMI extenders are used where we pull those coax/cat5 bundles and just put the supplied UHF antenna behind the set with a barrel splice.


----------



## EdJ (Jan 9, 2007)

I just tried using a long coax that runs from the receiver through the attic and ends over the room where TV2 is located. I placed the 'standard' little remote antenna at the end of the coax and it works like a charm. No more reaching over my head aiming at some point in the hall or cussing as I walk half way down the hall to change the channel. 

Now I can comfortably sit in my chair and just press the remote button and get instant response.... :righton: :joy:

Thank you one and all for the ideas that got this TV2 remote working like it should. :bowdown:


----------

